# "καπέλο"



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Ονομάζεται ο χώρος πάνω από τον κύριο τίτλο μιας εφημερίδας. Μια και το άκουσα σήμερα στο Σκάι για πρώτη φορά, σκέφτηκα να το μοιραστώ. Παρουσιάζοντας τα πρωτοσέλιδα των εφημερίδων, ο δημοσιογράφος είπε άπειρες φορές τη φράση "στο καπέλο".

Στη συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα, βλέπουμε στο καπέλο, "Προς κατάρρευση τα ποσοστά της Ν.Δ."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 13, 2009)

Κι εγώ τώρα το ακούω εδώ. Αλλά σίγουρα λέγεται; Πέραν του ότι στο γκουγκλ, τιποτε, δεν θα το είχαμε ξανακούσει τόσα χρόνια στην καθημερινή παρουσίαση των πρωτοσέλιδων;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Τι να πω; Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το άκουσα, αλλά το επαναλάμβανε σε κάθε εφημερίδα που έδειχνε. Λες να είναι νεολογισμός του συγκεκριμένου δημοσιογράφου;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 13, 2009)

Με το πες πες, θα μας το μάθει, και να μην υπάρχει :) Προς το παρόν μένω στα κλασσικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Κλέβω από εδώ ένα μικρό γλωσσάρι της δημοσιογραφίας. Όπως φαίνεται, το _καπέλο_ μπορεί να είναι συνώνυμο του _υπέρτιτλου_. Εδώ δηλαδή θα ήταν το «Οι δράστες "προειδοποιούν", λένε οι ειδικοί». Δείτε και το άρθρο του Μοσχονά. Ωστόσο είναι πολύ ταιριαστό και για το πλαίσιο πάνω από τον κύριο τίτλο, που δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαφορετική ονομασία.

*ΓΛΩΣΣΑΡΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ*


*αρνητικό* = κλισέ ή ράστερ όπου τα γράμματα εμφανίζονται στην εκτύπωση λευκά.
*αραίωμα ή ανάσα* = τοποθέτηση διάστιχων ανάμεσα στις αράδες ενός κειμένου για να διαβάζεται πιο εύκολα.
*βινιέτα* = Μόνιμο διακοσμητικό σε στήλες με σχόλια, άρθρα, αναλύσεις ή ομάδας κειμένων (π.χ. εξωτερικά νέα)
*βάση* = το κάτω μέρος της σελίδας.
*γύρισμα* = η μεταφορά του υπολοίπου κειμένου από κάποιο θέμα σε άλλη σελίδα λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου στην σελίδα από την οποία άρχισε.
*ζωνάρι* = Μακρόστενο κείμενο εφημερίδας που συνήθως μπαίνει πολύ ψηλά ή πολύ χαμηλά στη σελίδα. Σχεδόν πάντα έχει πλαίσιο και δεν έχει φωτογραφία.
*καπέλο* = ο υπέρτιτλος ενός κύριου τίτλου.
*κασέ* = ο σχεδιασμός για την τοποθέτηση της ύλης στις σελίδες της εφημερίδας.
*κλισέ* = η αποτύπωση σε μέταλλο φωτογραφίας ή γραφικού.
*κακέκτυπα* = τα πρώτα εκτυπωμένα φύλλα μιας εφημερίδας όπως βγαίνουν από το πιεστήριο. Συνήθως είναι κακοτυπωμένα επειδή δεν έχουν «στρώσει» τα μελάνια.
*καμπάνια* = έρευνα για πολύ σοβαρό θέμα. Δημοσιεύεται σε συνέχειες.
*κουτουλάνε* = οι τίτλοι σε δύο αντικριστές σελίδες. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν ο κασετίστας της τέταρτης σελίδας βάλει τίτλο στη δεξιά άκρη της σελίδας και ο κασετίστας της πέμπτης σελίδας βάλει τίτλο στο ίδιο ύψος στη αριστερή άκρη της σελίδας. Το αποτέλεσμα όταν εκτυπωθεί η εφημερίδα οι δύο αυτοί οι δύο τίτλοι να δείχνουν ενωμένοι.
*κούφια* = τα αρνητικά γράμματα (λευκά).
*λεζάντα* = το συνοδευτικό κείμενο μιας φωτογραφίας.
*ληντ (lead)* = πρόκειται για την συνοπτική αναφορά όλων των στοιχείων ενός ρεπορτάζ. Αν ο αναγνώστης διαβάσει το ληντ έχει ενημερωθεί, σε γενικές γραμμές, για το θέμα.
*μονόστηλο* = η μια στήλη της εφημερίδας, όσο ύψος κι αν έχει. Επειδή συνήθως τα μονόστηλα είναι μικρά κείμενα η φράση «καν’ το μονόστηλο» σημαίνει «κάνε μικρό το κομμάτι σου».
*πιλάφι* = πυκνογραμμένο και μεγάλο κείμενο, που δεν έχει φωτογραφική υποστήριξη κατά τη σελιδοποίηση.
*παράρτημα* = έκτακτη έκδοση εφημερίδας λίγες ώρες μετά την κανονική της έκδοση, εξαιτίας κάποιου ιδιαίτερα σημαντικού γεγονότος.
*πρωτοσέλιδο* = το σημαντικότερο θέμα της ημέρας, το οποίο παρουσιάζεται πάντα στην πρώτη σελίδα.
*πλάγιος* = ο τίτλος κάτω από τον κύριο τίτλο ενός θέματος, που λειτουργεί επεξηγηματικά.
*ράστερ* = το γκρίζο χρώμα πάνω στο οποίο μπορεί να «πέσει» τίτλος ή ακόμα και κείμενο.
*σεντόνι* = πολύ μεγάλο κείμενο που συχνά έπιανε όλο το μέγεθος της σελίδας.
*σαλόνι* = μεγάλο και σημαντικό θέμα «απλωμένο» σε δύο αντικριστές σελίδες. Συνήθως εννοούμε το θέμα που παρουσιάζεται μόνο στη μέση της εφημερίδας.
*σελιδοποιός* = η μόνη ειδικότητα δημοσιογράφων με πολλά ονόματα και παρατσούκλια. Τους ονομάζουν επίσης κασετίστες, χασάπηδες (επειδή κόβουν τα κείμενα), συντάκτες ύλης, υλατζήδες.
*στιγμόμετρο* = το αγαπημένο εργαλείο των υλατζήδων. Ορειχάλκινος χάρακας με διαβαθμίσεις σε εκατοστά και σε «στιγμές» – γι’ αυτό αποκαλείται στιγμόμετρο. Κάθε εκατοστό έχει αναλογία με είκοσι στιγμές ή δυο τετράγωνα.
*στεγνό* = κείμενο χωρίς φιλολογίες. Σύντομο και περιεκτικό.
*τιράζ* = ο αριθμός των φύλλων που εκτυπώνει και κυκλοφορεί μια εφημερίδα ή ένα έντυπο.
*τραστ* = ομάδα δημοσιογράφων από διαφορετικά ΜΜΕ που κάνουν το ίδιο ρεπορτάζ.
*υπότιτλοι* = μικροί σύντομοι τίτλοι, μιας δυο λέξεων, μέσα στο κείμενο ενός ρεπορτάζ.
*χτένισμα* = επανέλεγχος των στοιχείων ενός ρεπορτάζ και βελτίωση κάποιων σημείων.
*ψυγείο* = κείμενα που αντέχουν στο χρόνο λόγω της ειδικής θεματογραφίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Ο παρουσιαστής, πάντως, όταν είπε "καπέλο", διάβασε αυτό που έχω μέσα στο πλαίσιο. Το ίδιο έκανε και στις άλλες εφημερίδες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2009)

Να υποθέσουμε κλασσική περίπτωση δημοσιογράφου της τηλεόρασης/ του ραδιοφώνου, που δεν έχει περάσει από το χώρο των εφημερίδων και προσπαθεί να δείξει ότι μιλάει την γλώσσα της πιάτσας;


----------



## sopherina (Apr 13, 2009)

Καλησπέρα! Ανέκαθεν σε διάφορα μαθήματα στο πανεπιστήμιο και στα μεταπτυχιακά, όπου ασχολούμασταν με τον δημοσιογραφικό λόγο, λέγαμε "καπέλο" τον τίτλο κάτω από τον μεγάλο, ελλειπτικό τίτλο. Το καπέλο δεν έχει ελλειπτικό λόγο και επεξηγεί καλύτερα το θέμα, η ανάλυση του οποίου θα ακολουθήσει στο άρθρο. Μάλλον πρόκειται για calque από το γαλλικό "chapeau" που σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό. 
Έτσι ήξερα μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον...


----------



## mrst (Apr 13, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από έντυπο σε έντυπο ποικίλλει ο τρόπος με τον οποίο οι εργαζόμενοι ονομάζουν τίτλους, υπότιτλους, υπέρτιτλους, εισαγωγές κειμένων κ.λπ. Εγώ δουλεύω πολλά χρόνια στον Τύπο, αλλά αν με ρωτήσει κάποιος τι ακριβώς εννοούμε με τη βινιέτα, για παράδειγμα, δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορώ να του απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα, αφού άλλες φορές χρησιμοποιείται μόνιμα για να χαρακτηρίσει μια ενότητα, άλλες κατά περίπτωση, για να δώσει πολύ συνοπτικά το στίγμα του κειμένου που «στολίζει». Το «καπέλο» πάντως είναι ο υπέρτιτλος. Α, και καλώς σας βρήκα.


----------



## sopherina (Apr 13, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε, καλώς ήρθες! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες, mrst!


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Καλώς ορίσατε! Και μια και μαζεύτηκαν εδώ τόσοι ειδικοί, επιτρέψτε μου να ... καπελώσω τη συζήτηση με την ερώτηση που προκύπτει έμμεσα σε άλλο νήμα. Έχουμε ειδική μετάφραση για το _byline_; Τι ακριβώς είναι η _ρουμπρίκα_;


----------



## socratisv (Apr 14, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Μάλλον πρόκειται για calque από το γαλλικό "chapeau" που σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό.



Αυτό σημαίνει και χρησιμοποιείται στις δικαστικές αποφάσεις (le chapeau de l'arrêt: "εισαγωγική φράση" άρθρου απόφασης σε αποφάσεις ΕΕ, ο γενικός νομικός κανόνας σε μια ακυρωτική απόφαση του γαλλικού Αρείου Πάγου)


----------



## curry (Apr 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τι ακριβώς είναι η _ρουμπρίκα_;



Η ρουμπρίκα είναι η στήλη - αν δεν απατώμαι, η μόνιμη στήλη.


----------



## mrst (Apr 14, 2009)

Nickel, για το byline δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από το «υπογραφή», εκτός κι αν αναφέρεται στο σημείωμα που μπαίνει κάποιες φορές στο τέλος ενός άρθρου και δίνει πληροφορίες για το συντάκτη. Π.χ., «Ο Nickel είναι αρθρογράφος και επίτιμος καθηγητής στο πανεπιστήμιο... (συμπλήρωσε όποιο προτιμάς)». Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι το «βιογραφικό σημείωμα». Η ρουμπρίκα είναι όντως η μόνιμη στήλη, μόνο που ο όρος δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται πια.


----------

